# MAME Help



## nicksonic (Aug 13, 2009)

hi, was trawling around the forum earlier and saw a thread about the neo geo which mentioned some emulator software (mame) that you could use to play old neo geo games.

*so*, i've downloaded mameui (x86 version) from here - 

http://www.mameui.info/

and then downloaded some roms and put them in the correct folder. however, they don't work as apparently some of the files are missing.

anyone know where i'm going wrong...?

cheers,

nick


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 13, 2009)

I'd imagine it's the bios which is missing - emulators often don't include them as it's copyrighted.

Actually I'm not even sure you use Mame to play Neo Geo games - Google is your friend.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 13, 2009)

doesnt matter then


----------



## nicksonic (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks for the reply, i forgot to say that i downloaded the neo geo bios and put it in the roms folder too...


----------



## nicksonic (Aug 13, 2009)

kained&able said:


> what operating system you using?



you mean on my laptop? windows xp.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 13, 2009)

if you have a bios for it as well im dairly sure it doesn't make a difference. ignore me.


----------



## Addy (Aug 13, 2009)

I use mame32 on my dedicated table, but your problem might be that you havn't updated the GUI with the Roms directory.
On Mame32 it is >>> Options >>>> Directories >>>> Roms >>> (point to rom directory)

If its a Bios problem try >>> File >>> Properties >>> Miscellaneous >>> Bios (menu)


----------



## nicksonic (Aug 13, 2009)

ok, so i pointed it to the roms directory but it still errored and said files were missing.

so i then followed your bios suggestion but the bios menu is greyed out and says 'none'.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Aug 13, 2009)

MAME supports neo-geo, has done for about a decade now

You need the neo geo bios rom (neogeo.zip)


----------



## nicksonic (Aug 14, 2009)

i have that, it's in the roms folder.


----------



## dweller (Aug 16, 2009)

try dling some other roms from other depositories.
Sometimes the rom zips change with different versions of mame.


----------



## nicksonic (Aug 17, 2009)

cheers dweller, any suggestions...?


----------



## ExtraRefined (Aug 17, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> cheers dweller, any suggestions...?



http://www.pleasuredome.org.uk has a complete up to date set


----------



## nicksonic (Aug 17, 2009)

many thanks!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 17, 2009)

www.romnation.net is a good source too


----------



## nicksonic (Aug 17, 2009)

the good news is that i've got it to work! the culprits were the dodgy roms i downloaded originally.

'final fight' kept me amused for half an hour


----------



## Silva (Aug 17, 2009)

It's possible that you've first downloaded a "clone" - a variation of the main ROM pack (usually different revisions, bootlegs or regional versions), which only includes the files changed from what the MAME team considers to be the parent release. 

When in doubt, search for the rom name here. Under the screenies you can see if your rom is a parent or a clone


----------

